# any pepperoni recipes?



## japaisley1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hey all. My hubby makes beef jerky. He would like to try a pepperoni recipe.. got any?


----------



## TonyR (Feb 3, 2016)

Got this from my book. CHARCUTERIE. by Michael Ruhlman & Brian Polcyn. Hope it helps


----------



## TonyR (Feb 3, 2016)

Page 2. Computers are evil, they kick my butt All supply's can be got at butcher and packer. On the web.


----------



## japaisley1 (Feb 3, 2016)

TonyR said:


> Page 2. Computers are evil, they kick my butt All supply's can be got at butcher and packer. On the web.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Thanks Tony!!!


----------

